# yellow tang acting funny



## thebigzone (Oct 23, 2010)

This morning I did a water change and while doing so I knocked over some rocks. After the water change I proceded to put them back I picked up one perticular rock and my yellow tang went crazy he turned around and kept hitting me with his back fin. As quickly as I could I put the rock back and for the past 4 hours he has been facing a corner or swimming in tight circles. This has never happened before he has usually swimming all over my tank and chaseing things
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

It sounds like your fish was extremely stressed. Fish obviously have some kind of memory since they can associate certain cups or people with feeding time, etc. It's possible he associated your "intrusion" in the tank with being taken from the ocean, handled at and on the way to the store you bought him from, etc., which may have set him off. The possibility of memory aside, it's arguably a natural reaction if the walls of your environment (his rocks in this case) suddenly start falling over.

My guess is that he will begin behaving normally again soon if he hasn't already. How has he been since you posted about it happening?


----------



## thebigzone (Oct 23, 2010)

Ya he is acting normal now but now he has two white bloshes on his right fin and above his right eye I know it is not ich bc I have dealt with that in my day this is different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Perhaps he got scratched from the rocks in all his thrashing about??


----------



## thebigzone (Oct 23, 2010)

Maybe his face but his fin look like the white bloshes are attached
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Any way you can post a pic?


----------



## thebigzone (Oct 23, 2010)

I tried sending pic but didn't work but the white stuff went away
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

thebigzone said:


> I tried sending pic but didn't work but the white stuff went away
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's good news to hear!


----------

